# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  مجله طراحی وب

## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

barnamenevis.jpg
 مجله طراحی وب
 سلام . این مجله با اهداف زیر  کار خود را آغاز می کند :
 -        این تاپیک برای ارتقای سطحی علمی کاربران در نظر گرفته شده است . پاسخ به سوالات ، خصوصا تازه کاران باید بخشی از کار اعضای طراح باشد و نه تمام آن . طراحان و علاقه مندان خود به جایی نیاز دارند که با اشتراک گذاری تجربه ها و اطلاعات ( در قالب هایی که در ذیل به آنها اشاره می کنم ) از قابلیت های همدیگر بهره مند شوند . ما بخشی داریم به نام طراحی وب اما بدون معرفی نمونه کار !!! 
 -        این مجله با رعایت قوانین برنامه نویس می تواند شامل : مقاله ( به نکته درباره مقالات آموزشی دقت کنید ) . اخبار و  مصاحبه ، ویدیو های مفید ، معرفی کتاب ، وبلاگ ، وب سایت ، مجلات داخلی و خارجی ، و معرفی نمونه طراحی ها ( ملاک ها را در نکته بخوانید ) باشد .
 
 -        درباره معرفی نمونه کارها : دقت کنید نمونه طراحی هایی که معرفی می کنید باید حتما ملاک هایی در زمینه طراحی برای معرفی داشته باشند ،   ( این ملاک ها می تواند شامل رنگ بندی ، اصول طراحی ، رعایت استاندارد ها ، طرح های خلاقانه ، طراحی های ساده ( مینیمالیسم ) ،  طرح های فروشگاهی مناسب و ... باشد که بعدا ممکن است به این لیست بنا به تجربه تاپیک و  پیشنهادات شما اضافه شود ... ).
 -        سعی کنید درباره لینک هایی که معرفی می کنید ، حتما توضیحاتی حداقل در حد همان معرفی ارائه کنید تا هنگامی که حجم تاپیک بالا رفت کاربران تازه ورود بتوانند با استفاده از این توضیحات لینک های مورد نظر خود را انتخاب کنند .

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

از سری مقالات تعادل در طراحی وب . که در این قسمت به موضوع ایجاد تعادل با استفاده از تقارن پرداخته شده است .

 تعادل به چه معناست ؟ تعادل توزیع برابر وزن بصری در طراحی است . تعادل بصری ، حول محورها رخ می دهد. چشمان ما نیاز به وزن برابر المان های بصری در دو طرف خط محور دارد و احساس ما نسبت به تعادل یک امر فطری است . هنگامی که المان ها در اطراف خط محور (Balance)  نیستند ، باعث اختلال در تعادل می شود (بطوری طبیعی انسان هنگام مشاهده هر اثری آن را با محورهای افقی و عمودی ذهنی خود مقایسه می کند و تعادل یا عدم آن را تشخیص می دهد . هنگامی که کاربر بخواهد از یک وب سایت ، مدت زمانی دیدن کند ، اگردر طراحی آن وب سایت ، تعادل برقرار نباشد ، به اصطلاح فشار بصری به مخاطب وارد شده و این امر باعث خروج او از وب سایت ما خواهد شد ... ). روشهایی برای ایجاد تعادل در طراحی وجود دارد که برخی از آنها را به همراه نمونه هایی بصورت طراحی های وب ( و نه آثار طراحی و نقاشی ) با هم بررسی می کنیم .  تعادل متقارن شاید یکی از قدیمی ترین روشهای ایجاد تعادل در هنرهای تجسمی است ، که در آن دو نیمه همانند آیینه همدیگر را منعکس می کنند .

31.jpg
 در طراحی ، تقارن با تعادل گره خورده است . تعادل متقارن زمانی رخ می دهد که ترکیب عناصر در دو طرف خطوط محور با هم برابر هستند .


 دریافت

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

نمونه از طراحی متقارن :

flourish.JPG

لینک و لینک و نمونه های بیشتر

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

دو ابزار برای طراحی های اولیه :

The-Pencil-Project_thumb.jpg
این یک ابزار رایگان و افزونه ایی برای Firefox است .

Mockingbird_thumb.jpg

و این هم یه ابزار آنلاین برای طراحی های اولیه . خروجی طرح ها می تواند بصورت فایل عکس یا PDF باشد و سپس می توان با فتوشاپ رنگ های مختلف را بر روی طرح آزمایش کرد .

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

User-Interface-Design-patterns_thumb.jpg

این وب سایت الگوهای مختلفی برای کارهای متفاوت در اختیار شما قرار میده ، مانند نمونه های اسلاید شو ، گالری عکس ، و ... الگوهای مختلف را در این بخش ببینید . به عنوان مثال به بخش آرشیو برید و با کلیک بر روی ( نماد فلش یا Next ) می توان نمونه های مختلفی از طراحی آرشیو ها مشاهده کرد .

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

نمونه ایی از طراحی متقارن :

designswap.jpg

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

معرفی 3 کتاب در زمینه طراحی وب :

html-webdesign-secrets.jpg

*200 راز html  و طراحی وب* مالی هولتس شلاگ، محمد کریمی ، این کتاب برای کسانی که قصد شروع یادگیری ( طراحی وب ) را دارند بسیار مناسب است .

سر فصل های کتاب : *فصل اول* : جعبه ابزار مادر  -  *فصل دوم‌* : مدیریت پروژه وب -  *فصل سوم* : معماری اطلاعات ( بررسی محتوی - طرح ریزی ساختار فنی - نقشه کشی سایت و ... ) - *فصل چهارم* : جذاب سازی و کارآمد سازی سایت -* فصل پنجم* : خلق و مدیریت محتوای خارق العاده - و در *بخش دوم* کتاب به html , css پرداخته می شود .

101-css.jpg

*101نكته و ترفند براي استفاده از CSS در طراحي وب* ، ریچل اندرو ، امیر عباس عبدالعلی . این کتاب برای طراحان و کسانی که قصد یادگیری CSS را دارند مناسب است که بصورت کاملا کاربردی و پروژه ایی نوشته شده .

css3.jpg
*آموزش HTML5 & CSS3 در قالب پروژه* ، گلدستين - لازاريس - استلاويل ، امیر عباس عبدالعلی . این کتاب برای کسانی که با html , css2 آشنایی  دارند مناسب است   .و برای طراحانی است که قصد یادگیری html5 را دارند .

jquery-book.jpg

*مرجع كاربردي JQUERY  بیر بیبیولت ، آرمان اسد سنگابی* . من این کتاب را نخوانده ام ، اما شما با مراجعه به وب سایت ناشر می توانید سرفصل ها را ببیند و یک از فصل از کتاب را دانلود کنید .

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

آیا برای شما پیش آمده که  در یک فضای n * n بخواهید تصویرهایی را بصورت کاشی وار قرار بدهید اما تعیین اندازه کاشی های داخلی ( مثلا تصاویر آلبوم عکس ) به طوری که از لبه ها بیرون نزند  و یا فضای خالی نداشته ، برای شما مشکل باشد . تصاویر زیر را ببینید :
album-2.JPGalbum-3.JPG
این مساله با یک محاسبه ساده ریاضی قابل حل است . اندازه ایی که ما برای این مثال انتخاب کردیم 500 × 600 پیکسل است . اگر ما یک اتاق 5 × 6 داشته باشیم و بخواهیم آن را کاشی کنیم ، مقسوم علیه های مشترک بین 6 و 5 اندازه هر کاشی است برای اینکه از لبه ها بیرون نزند و یا فضای خالی بوجود نیاید . مثلا 6 بر 1 و 2 و 3 و 6 بخش پذیر است . و 5 بر 1 و 5 ( رقم های صحیح مد نظر است ). عدد مشترک بین 6 و 5 ... 1 است . یعنی اگر کاشی ها را 1 × 1 انتخاب کنیم ، تمام سطح را می پوشاند . در مثال آلبوم ، ما از 100 پیکسل شروع می کنیم برای پیدا کردن مقسوم علیه های مشترک .

size.JPG

اگر اندازه عکس ها را 100 × 100 انتخاب کنیم تمام سطح را می پوشاند.
album.JPG
 حال اگر بخواهیم عکس ها ارتفاع بیشتری داشته باشد ، از عرض همان 100 را انتخاب می کنیم و برای ارتفاع 250 .

album-5.JPG

( دقت کنید که برای داشتن عکس های مربع کامل ، باید مقسوم علیه های مشترک را در نظر بگیرید که در اینجا 100 × 100 است . ) 
لینک ، لینک مثالهایی در این زمینه .

----------


## Mohsen.

دانلود مجموعه کتاب های CSS
http://p30download.com/fa/entry/39403/120714/

دانلود مجموعه کتاب های JavaScript
http://p30download.com/fa/entry/39656/120731/

دانلود مجموعه کتاب های ای جکس
http://p30download.com/fa/entry/39371/120711/

دانلود مجموعه کتاب های جی کوئری
http://p30download.com/fa/entry/39487/120722/

سایت ایجاد کننده کدهای CSS3
http://css3generator.com/

----------


## Taimaz_222

از سایت زیر میتونید برای آیکن های گرافیکی تو سایتتون استفاده کنید 

http://findicons.com/

----------


## Taimaz_222

دانلود قالب های web2

Free Download Web2 Templates

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

در طراحی مفهومی داریم به نام تاکید ، آنجایی که طراح می خواهد چشم بیننده را به سمت بخشی از طرح هدایت کند از این مفهوم استفاده می کند . تاکید معمولا با استفاده از کنتراست بدست می آید . 

با دو مثال این مفهوم را بررسی می کنیم :

emphasis11.jpg

در تصویر بالا ، و در طراحی Header ، از تاکید استفاده شده . تصویر زمینه کمرنگ ، و تصویر شخص با وضوح بالا و رنگ های تند تر نشان داده شده . بیننده قبل از هر چیزی تصویر شخص را می بینید ، سپس فرصت کافی دارد تا بقیه طرح را نیز از نظر بگذارند ...

emphasis021.jpg

در این طرح نیز ، با استفاده از دایره که برای تاکید در طراحی ( خصوصا وب ) بسیار مناسب است استفاده شده . زمینه کمرنگ و دایره متضاد آن است و همین باعث ایجاد تاکید در طرح شده . اگر دقت کنید در بسیاری از فروشگاه ها برای اعلام تخفیف ها از دایره هایی هم شکل این تصویر و معمولا طلایی رنگ استفاده می کنند . در اینجا هم نخستین بخشی که چشم شما می بیند احتمالا تصویر همین دایره است . 

برای جستجوی نمونه ها و مطالب بیشتر در این زمینه از واژه : Emphasis به معنای تاکید استفاده کنید . Emphasis in Web Design

----------


## Taimaz_222

*۴۰ وب سایت با طراحی چشم نواز و خلاقانه ( حتما ببینید ! )* 

طراحی  وبسایت هم برای خودش عالمی داره ! اگر دوست دارید که طراح وبی با ایده های  نو و خلاقانه باشید ، حتما لازمه که طرح ها و وبسایت های زیادی رو ببینید  تا از اونها الهام بگیرید . در زیر مجموعه ای از ۴۰ وبسایت با طراحی های  خارق العاده رو می بینید که پیشنهاد می کنم حتما یه نگاهی بهشون بندازید !
*Sony Ericsson*


مشاهده وبسایت*Cornerd*


مشاهده وبسایت*Toasted Digital*


مشاهده وبسایت*Jeugdraadbrakel*


مشاهده وبسایت*Cappen*


مشاهده وبسایت*Html 5lab*


مشاهده وبسایت*Ben the Bodyguard*


مشاهده وبسایت*Ryan Scherf*


مشاهده وبسایت*Pointless Corp.*


مشاهده وبسایت*Pole Cat*


مشاهده وبسایت*Nike Better World*


مشاهده وبسایت*The Combine 2010*


مشاهده وبسایت*Art Flavours*


مشاهده وبسایت*Still Pointe Llama Sanctuary*


مشاهده وبسایت*Notch Studio*


مشاهده وبسایت*Web Effectual*


مشاهده وبسایت*Inservio Web Solutions*


مشاهده وبسایت*Just Dot*


مشاهده وبسایت



منبع : سون لرن دات کام

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

تبدیل آنلاین فایل swf به html5 
این سایت به این صورت عمل می کنه که فایل swf رو بهش میدید و فایل html5 رو براتون میده ، من چند نمونه تست کردم فایل های پیچیده فلش رو قادر نیست تبدیل کنه ولی فایل های ساده قابل تبدیل هستند :
Capture123.JPG

موفق باشید..

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

axure.JPG
آموزش axure برای پیش طراحی را از این لینک دریافت کنید .

----------


## caspianhero

دوستان لطفا برای php هم کتاب فارسی معرفی کنید؟؟

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

در کتابی در مورد طراحی وب، Jakob Nielsen اینگونه بیان می  کند: "ضرورتا دو روش پایه برای طراحی وجود دارد: ایده آل از نظر هنری یعنی  خود نمایی و ایده آل از نظر مهندسی یعنی حل مساله برای مشتری". طی اولین  دهه توسعه ی وب، ایده هنری روشی بود که بسیاری از توسعه دهندگان انتخاب می  کردند.  حتی امروزه بسیاری از توسعه دهندگان وب کاربردهای وب را به صورت  پوسترهای بچه گانه برای "طراحی محدود" به کار می برند.  هنگامی که محتوا و  عملکرد پیچیده باشند و هنگامی که اندازه کاربرد وب شامل صدها یا هزاران شی  محتوایی، عملکرد و کلاس های تحلیل باشد، و هنگامی که موفقیت کاربرد وب  تاثیر مستقیم بر موفقیت شغلی داشته باشد، طراحی نمی تواند و نباید سبک در  نظر گرفته شود.

"مهندسی نرم افزار - ویرایش هفتم -  راجر اس . پرسمن"

----------


## tahoma

از سایت زیر میتوانید برای یادگیری و استفاده از کدهای css3 استفاده کنید:
www.css3maker.com

----------


## refugee

بچه ها در مورد php - mvc کتابی مقاله ای چیزی معرفی کنید .. 

تشکر

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

*معرفی وب سایت های فعال در زمینه آموزش طراحی وب سایت*

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

CSS Layout های مختلف از maxdesign

----------


## moalla

*آموزش bootstrap*
جلسه اول: دانلود و گریدبندی با بوتسترپ
جلسه دوم: کامپوننتهای بوتسترپ همراه با پیاده کردن مثال عملی

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

آموزش چینش نوشته ها تون به صورت صحیح و زیبا با css3 

Css3 Typographie

موفق باشید..

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

بوت استرپت ،  سازگاری با زبان‌های راست به چپ و مستندات فارسی .

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

چرا سایت های ایرانی شبیه به هم هستند ؟

معرفی سایت های خلاقانه و نقد و بررسی .

----------


## moalla

شروع کردم به ترجمه مجموعه آموزش دروپال از سایت لیندا که تو این تاپیک یکسری فایلهاش رو میبنید.

مقالات جالبی هم اینجا به فارسی هست.

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

‌Bootstrap RTL  منتشر شد . نسخه اصلی به نقل از ( ‌Bootstrap RC 2 ) در حدود 79 KB  . نسخه راست به چ‍پ رو من دانلود  کردم  116kb حجم اون هست و همه امکانات نسخه جدید در یک فایل است .

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

ویدیوهای آموزش html5 , css3 .

----------


## learningtv.i

سلام به گفته جناب محمدزاده عزیز که خواسته بودن لینک تاپیک آموزش دوره ی برنامه نویسی وب را قرار بدم من هم اطاعت کردم و لینک در قسمت زیر قابل مشاهده هست.

 تاپیک مجموعه فیلم های برنامه نویسی وب تیم learningtv.ir

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

دوره آموزشی Chrome DevTools

----------


## setare88

سلام 

با توجه به اینکه به نمایشگاه بین المللی کتاب نزدیک می شیم... :قلب: 

از دوستان درخواست دارم علاوه بر سه کتابی که درباره html5 ، css3 و jquery  معرفی کردند. کتاب های جدید تری رو هم اگر خوندن معرفی کنند؟

لطفا راهنمایی کنید : html5 , css3 و javascript

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

سلام . وقتی این تاپیک و ایجاد کردم یه دونه مشابه رو هم گذاشتم برای درخواست ها و نظرات تا اینجا همه چیز روی هم انباشته نشه . مشابه اش در بخش PHP هست که حاشیه تاپیک از متنش بیشتره . ولی اینجا اینجوری نشده و من اون بخش و برداشتم .

در مورد کتاب های در خواست شده : برای css3 , html5 همون داشتن یه مرجع دم دستی کفایت می کنه . اینقدر منابع آموزشی بصورت فیلم هست که نیازی نیست کتاب براش بخونید . ( برای یادگیری های اولیه html , css ) . یکی از منابعی که اینجا معرفی شده 18 ساعت فیلم از html5 هست و css3 .و منابع انگلیسی ( فیلم ) که دیگه فراوان هست . کلی کنفرانس و ویدو در یو......تیو....ب هست. 
برای جاوا اسکریپت هم به اینصورت . خیلی منابع در مورد اینها هست. از ویدیوهای آموزشی کمک بگیرید . ( من کتابهای جدید تری غیر از اونها نمی شناسم )

----------


## yasharhi

سلام به همه شما همراهان عزیز ،
 دومین شماره ماهنامه مدرسه مجازی ایرانیان که به ” ماهنامه علمی اموزشی    طراحی وب ” تغییر نام پیدا کرده است در تاریخ ۱۳۹۳/۲/۱۷ در اختیار عموم    قرار گرفت .
 در جهت دستیابی به اهداف این ماهنامه ، محتوای علمی آموزشی در این شماره    تقریبا ۲ برابر شده است . همچنین بخش هایی مثل : مسابقه طراحی وب ، فیلم    آموزشی و اخبار فناوری اطلاعات نیز به جمع محتوای ارزشمند این ماهنامه    اضافه شده است .

*در این شماره چه میخوانید ؟*

 در این شماره از ماهنامه به مسائل مختلفی در ۳۰ صفحه پرداخته ایم که میتواند برای شما خواندنی باشد .




گپ دوستانه و گزارشی از شماره اول ماهنامهمعرفی نامه مدرسه مجازی ایرانیانمحبوبترین مطالب اخیرآموزش ایجاد منوی ریسپانسیواستفاده از Filter ها در CSSطراحی بر مبنای گرید های استانداردفیلم آموزشی آموزش طراحی گرافیک ProgressbarDublin Core ها و تاثیر آنها بر سئوبا Canonical link element آشنا شویدجوملا ۳ در اوج قدرت قدم بر میداردوردپرس را فقط پارسی استفاده کنیم !فونت آیکن ها را به راحتی انتخاب و دانلود کنیدابزار آنلاین تولید کننده Gradientپروژه های مشترک را حرفه ای مدیریت کنیدابزار آنلاین تبدیل کننده فونت ها به فونت وبابزار آنلاین تولید متون لورم ایپسومساخت آنلاین اپلیکیشن موبایلنسخه جدید فایرفاکس با طراحی نو و قابلیت‌های تازه منتشر شدهر روز کیبورد خود را بشویید !خونریزی قلبی شماره ۲ روی اینترنتکدام اپراتور تلفن همراه اینترنت بهتری دارد؟مسابقه طراحی وبخوشمزه



*اهداف کلی ماهنامه*

 مباحث کلی و اصلی ماهنامه  پیرامون “  آموزش طراحی وب ” هست که در بخش   های مختلف تقدیم حضورتون میشه .  در این  ماهنامه که در ۱۵هُم هر ماه منتشر   میشه ما سعی میکنیم اطلاعات تخصصی شما  رو با مباحث جدید و حرفه ای بروز   کنیم و اجازه ندیم که شما خودتونو در  اتاقی که ذهنتون نام داره زندانی  کنین  و خودتونو از پیشرفت تکنولوژی های  روز محروم کنید ! انسان باید هر  روز به  روزتر باشه و این خاصیت پیشرفت  بشری هست که همه به دنبال اون  هستند .

لینک دانلود :
http://www.iroschool.com/magazine/%D...C-%D9%88%D8%A8

----------


## Hemmatyar

سومین شماره ماهنامه علمی آموزشی طراحی وب در تاریخ 1393/3/29 در اختیار عموم قرار گرفت .


در شماره سوم ماهنامه شما تغییراتی جزئی را شاهد خواهید بود اما میزان محتوای آموزشی همانند شماره قبلی ، به 2 برابر افزوده شده است تا شما در این شماره قادر به مطالعه 50 صفحه آموزش و مطالب جذاب باشید . دراین شماره سعی شد ، آموزش ها به صورت کامل و کاملا کاربردی در اختیار شما قرار بگیرد و از ارائه آموزش های کوتاه و چند بخشی خودداری کنیم . از اینکه ماهنامه طراحی وب را دانلود و مطالعه میکنید از شما بسیار سپاسگزاریم .


*در این شماره چه میخوانید ؟*در این شماره از ماهنامه به مسائل مختلفی در 50 صفحه پرداخته ایم که میتواند برای شما خواندنی باشد .


گپ دوستانهمعرفی نامه مدرسه مجازی ایرانیاناعلام نتایج اولین مسابقه طراحی وبمحبوبترین مطالب اخیرآموزش ایجاد افکت پرکاربردی Front to back با CSS3بدون دانش کدنویسی برای خود قالب ریسپانسیو بسازیدآموزش تبدیل html به پوسته ی وردپرسآموزش تبدیل عکس به پترنآیکن ها در فتوشاپ همیشه در دسترس هستندفیلم آموزشی رایگان طراحی گرافیک صفحه وروداستارتاپ دقیقا یعنی چه؟دات نت نیوک مدیریت محتوایی لذت بخشسایت خود را در همه مرورگر ها و نسخه های مختلف تست کنیدساخت گرید های استاندارد ولی دلخواههر آنچه از CSS3 انتظار دارید خلق کنید2 ابزار آنلاین تست نمایش ریسپانسیو قالب سایتابزار آنلاین ایجاد Tooltip به شکل دلخواهابزار آنلاین تبدیل واحد px به emابزار آنلاین تبدیل hex به rgb و rgbaدیسکاس ، دیدگاه های پیشرفته برای وب سایت شمابیش از 2500 آیکن فلت در دستان شما۵ تکنولوژی برتر در جام جهانی برزیل ۲۰۱۴گوگل پلی برای ایرانیان قابل دسترس شد!گلایه مشترکان از آنتن‌دهی نامطلوب رایتلنشانه های آلوده شدن سیستم‌ شما به ویروس کدامند؟خوشمزه
 
*دانلود ماهنامه*

----------


## Hemmatyar

سلامی گرم به همراهان همیشگی ماهنامه طراحی وب
چهارمین شماره ماهنامه علمی آموزشی طراحی وب در تاریخ 1393/5/4 در اختیار عموم قرار گرفت .
همانطور که در ماهنامه نیز اطلاع رسانی شده است از این پس شماره های جدید در روز اول هر ماه منتشر خواهد شد .
در این شماره به سراغ موضوعات جدیدی رفتیم که میتواند بسیار برای شما جذاب و البته از جنبه آموزشی مفید و کاربردی باشد . محتوای آموزشی این شماره همانند شماره قبلی بوده و شما میتوانید از مباحث آموزشی ارزشمند این ماهنامه در 44 صفحه استفاده نمایید . از اینکه ماهنامه طراحی وب را دانلود و مطالعه میکنید از شما بسیار سپاسگزاریم .
*در این شماره چه میخوانید ؟*در این شماره از ماهنامه به مسائل مختلفی در 44 صفحه پرداخته ایم که میتواند برای شما خواندنی باشد .

فهرست موضوعاتگپ دوستانه با مخاطبین ماهنامهمعرفی نامه مدرسه مجازی ایرانیانمحبوبترین مطالب اخیرساخت پوسته وردپرس بخش دومآموزش استفاده از Livicon ها بصورت کامل و جامعنحوه ایجاد Tooltip زیبای افکت دار با CSS3یک پارچه سازی لایه ها در فتوشاپ با Composer6 راهکار ساده از اصول ایمنی اولیه رنگ شناسی وبرابط کاربردی برنامه نویسی (API) چیست و چگونه می‌توانید از مزایای آن در استارتاپ‌ خود بهره‌مند شوید؟نسخه 4 وردپرس با قابلیت های جدیدفونت های فارسی همه و همه در فونت یابایجاد منو های جذاب با CSSمختصات ها در sprite رو به راحتی پیدا کنیدساخت تصاویر متحرک لودینگ با چند کلیک سادهطراحی اسکچ و اتود طرح به صورت آنلاین و حرفه ایرتبه فایل PSD خود را بسنجید !ذخیره کردن لینک‌ها برای مرور در آینده ویژگی جدید فیس‌بوکآی تایم ، نسل بعدی ساعت‌های هوشمندبا خوردن این قرص، یک ساعته زبان خارجی یاد بگیریدقاب دیواری اینترنتی-کامپیوتری دیده‌اید؟حامیان ماهنامهخوشمزه
همینک چهارمین شماره ماهنامه را دانلود کنید
منتظر پیشنهادات و انتقادات شما از طریق بخش دیدگاه های این نوشته و همینطور شماره پیامک 3000122033 هستیم .

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

سلام
پلاگین jq برای انیمیشن سازی فایل های svg افرادی که با برنامه نویسی svg و Illustrator آشنایی دارند می تونن روی این پلاگین مانورهای زیبایی رو داشته باشن، این پلاگین از path های svg که شما خلق کردید کار میکنه ..
Lazy Line Painter
برای مثال می تونید تو یک طرح _Parallax_ استفاده شه که زمان اسکرول این پلاگین اجرا شه..
دوستان موفق باشید..

----------


## sheragimanam

باتشکر
وبسایت حساب من

----------


## Hemmatyar

سلامی به همه شما همراهان همیشگی ماهنامه طراحی وب
ششمین شماره *ماهنامه طراحی وب* در تاریخ 1393/7/20 مصادف با روز بزرگداشت شاعر معاصر خواجه حافظ شیرازی و با تقدیم به ایشان ، در اختیار عموم قرار گرفت .
این شماره هم همانند شماره های قبلی ، با محتوای بیشتر و ارزشمند تری در 62 صفحه تشکیل شده است . همینطور به تعداد نویسندگان نیز اضافه شده است تا بتوانیم کلیه سلایق ، دیدگاه ها و نیازها را پوشش دهیم . از اینکه ماهنامه طراحی وب را دانلود و مطالعه میکنید از شما بسیار سپاسگزاریم .
*در این شماره چه میخوانید ؟*در این شماره از ماهنامه به مسائل مختلفی در 62 صفحه پرداخته ایم که میتواند برای شما خواندنی باشد .

تقدیمی این شماره
فهرست موضوعاتگپ دوستانه با مخاطبین ماهنامه
معرفی نامه مدرسه مجازی ایرانیانگزیده ای از جدیدترین مطالب سایتبا آموزش مجازی ، زمان و مکان دیگر محدودیت نیست !کلدفیوژن، زمانی برای تنبلی برنامه نویس ها!طراحی وب سایت بدون نیاز به دانش کدنویسیایجاد یک DropDown Menu متفاوت با CSS3اینفوگرافی طراحی ریسپانسیو در فروشگاه های اینترنتی (قسمت ابتدایی)با CSS Hack ها بطور کامل آشنا شوید!پارالاکس را قورت بدهید (قسمت دوم)5 چیزی که اغلب افراد در مورد تجربه کاربری نمی دونن !‎مصاحبه با بزرگان وب ( اعلام مصاحبه شونده شماره بعدی )ایجاد سایه های بلند مثل آب خوردنتبدیل عکس به نقاشی رنگ و روغن برجسته بدون استفاده از پلاگیننوستالژی جذاب وردپرسی هاباید و نباید های فریلنسری !چگونه به یک برنامه نویس حرفه ای phpتبدیل شویم (قسمت دوم)چگونه یک ارائه‌ی اثر گذار برای جلب توجه سرمایه گذاران انجام دهید؟بررسی دقیق سئو سایت شمایونیکد و کد HTML کاراکتر های خاصبررسی سایت ریسپانسیو در رزولوشن ها و dpi های مختلففشرده سازی تصاویر با پشتیبانی از تمامی فرمت هارنگ های پیشنهادی در سبک فلتفرم ساز آنلاین با یه عالمه امکاناتخانه دوم طراحان گرافیک جهاندنیای آیکن های سه بعدی ، فلت ، کارتونی و …آیا گوگل اولین کمپانی تریلیون دلاری دنیا خواهد بود؟امنیت فضای مجازی با رمزگذاری !نسخه جدید Skype از راه رسید53 میلیون نفر در ایران آفلاین هستندحامیان ماهنامه طراحی وبخوشمزه

*دانلود ماهنامه رایگان است ولی آیا تمایل به دریافت نسخه چاپی ماهنامه دارید ؟*در صورتی که شما فرد یا مدیر یک شرکت و یا مجموعه ای هستید که در زمینه طراحی وب و علوم مرتبط فعالیت میکنه و تمایل دارید که خودتون و کارمندان محترمتون رو همیشه به روز نگه دارید و از مباحث حرفه ای به سرعت مطلع بشید ، ما به میزان 500 نسخه از این ماهنامه را به صورت چاپ شده و کاملا شکیل در قالب یک مجله چاپی آماده کرده ایم و در صورت تمایل ، با مبلغ بسیار مناسب که در حقیقت فقط هزینه چاپ و ارسالی پستی هست در اختیار شما قرار میگیرد  جهت سفارش پستی به سراسر کشور میتونید از فروشگاه سفارش خودتون رو ثبت بفرمایید .
منتظر پیشنهادات و انتقادات شما از طریق بخش دیدگاه های این نوشته و همینطور شماره پیامک 3000122033 هستیم .

----------


## yas@@@

سلام دوستان 
این تابیک خیلی خوب شروع شد ولی لطفا برای ادامه همون سادگی که در ابتدای بحث بود رو برای ما تازه کارها رعایت کنید. این آموزش قراربود مرحله به مرحله باشه

----------


## mehdiomnia

پس بقیه اش ؟

----------

